# disabilities



## krv3000 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi not bin long a member of this forum and i think its brill 
as I'm disabled as a result of a RTA I needed a Hobey as I'm a tool maker by trade and i all ways had a intrest in 
model engineering. i got a compact 8 lathe given it was missing the compound slide i got 1 of a myford 7 of eBay 
a bench drill from a boot sale and off we go BUT I'm having grate problems and that is 1 i need a mill 2 the cost of tooling I'm Lucky in the sense that getting hold of stock as i get bar ends and off cuts donated to me from where i
once worked i will post sum pics of the engines that i have made so far wen i fig-er it out


----------



## Maryak (Jul 21, 2010)

krv3000,

Welcome to our forum. wEc1

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 21, 2010)

krv3000,
Welcome to HMEM. I would like to see some of your photos of engines.
Tools and tooling is always a struggle for the hobby machinist, but it looks like you are well on the way of the never ending journey. 
Gail in NM


----------



## itowbig (Jul 21, 2010)

welcome welcome and yes pics are always wanted


----------



## larry1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Krv3000. This is a great place, loads of everything. Welcome, and enjoy. Larry


----------

